# A grouse about deer hunting



## kweinert (Mar 6, 2015)

My Dad sent me this:

www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=554e50b9d244
(Clearly I'm challenged at this, but the video embedder told me this couldn't be embedded. It might be because of limits placed on by the stupid software at work :)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Had a squirrel get close but not that close


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2015)

We have what you call fool hens/spruce grouse. you can walk right up to them and whack them with a stick. No need to waste bullets.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2015)

That's cool!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2015)

That was awesome. It was things like that that where better than getting a deer. The things that I have seen in the Michigan woods while on stand and hunting was just pure magic.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazing he had the camera rolling to get that video! Fascinating. Almost as if the bird were a pet! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 7, 2015)

I remember as a kid we used to have grouse come within feet of us all the time. If the deer weren't running we'd usually get a couple with a .22 revolver to take home and eat.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty cool...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2015)

kweinert said:


> the video embedder told me this couldn't be embedded



My understanding is that liveleak has not updated their codes recently enough and their videos won't embed in a wide variety of applications. When I see a vid on LL that I like, I find it on YT (simple title seasch and 95%+ LL vids are also on YT) and just embed the YT code.

Cool video though.


----------

